# Pressure vessel hand books



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (3 يونيو 2009)

SEE ATTACHED LINKS
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على جهودك الطيبة


----------

